

Announcing a Specification for Hack - jamesgpearce
http://hhvm.com/blog/8537/announcing-a-specification-for-hack

======
aquilaFiera
Is anyone besides Facebook using Hack? My limited searching revealed little
but side projects.

~~~
jimarcey
There are folks using Hack (e.g. [http://hhvm.com/blog/6005/hack-community-
roundup-3](http://hhvm.com/blog/6005/hack-community-roundup-3)) and there are
some others in the pipe that will be detailed later on.

